

Bizarre things you can buy with Bitcoin - BTC_Hamster
http://bitcoinwithpaypal.com/the-7-most-bizarre-things-people-bought-with-bitcoin/

======
nvk
Hopefully we will make that even crazier with
[http://coinkite.com](http://coinkite.com) bitcoin terminals, as anyone will
be able to operate in BTC.

We bought our office coffee in btc
[http://blog.coinkite.com/post/63374862563/weve-just-
ordered-...](http://blog.coinkite.com/post/63374862563/weve-just-ordered-some-
coffee-beans-for-the)

